# Kitchen display for 2009



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

In our haunt every year we decorate a kitchen. There are potions on stove, cauldrons, witches, decorated kitchen table with food, etc. Our table usually consists of a hole in the center for a real person's head as the centerpiece.

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of how to change it up a bit or ideas on new props to put in it?

The overall theme to the haunt is the 13th floor of a haunted hotel, where traditional characters are staying (witch, dracula, monsters, ghosts, etc.)

Help?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Since your general theme will be hotel, I'd think along the lines of hotel room service. A dinner bell, a waitresses order form, a menu from the hotel, a chef's hat and coat, a menu board, large soup pots, maybe some small vases with dead flowers, a serving piece with dome lid would be cool (if you don't have one maybe you could make one with an upside down stainless steel bowl and hot glue a stainless steel knob on top; that or maybe rent one if it's feasible), serving tray, fine hotel table linens. Fancy folded napkins stuffed into wine glasses. If your hotel isn't an A-1 establishement, I'm sure some rats will be nearby as well as cockroaches.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wondering if you have any pictures? And Spookie those are some great ideas!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Skeletonowl

Here's a couple of costume/prop ideas that would go with the theme:

bellboy costume: http://www.buycostumes.com/The-Haun...ellboy-Adult-Costume/32128/ProductDetail.aspx

I can't remember where I saw this and had wanted to post a link, but someone was selling a prop that was a gate that would be put in front of an elevator. You could easily make something like this with a scissor-like gate (for dogs maybe) that you can stretch across a closet door area in your home. Add a caution sign--Elevator out--and make your own elevator floor indicator that you can put above the door.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Spookie, those are great ideas.

I have attached a few pics. It does look spookier in the dark, but I don't have photos with the spot red light on the stove. The fabric backdrop is glow in the dark. These pics are a combination of a couple of different years.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..
can you put a red (any color )light over the stove?
maybe some green lighting over the food?
good ideas spookie


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Love your kitchen Ghost37 and what you've done in the past. Now that's a serious kitchen just begging to be haunted.


----------

